
These Weeks in Servo 34 - Manishearth
http://blog.servo.org/2015/09/21/twis-34/
======
devit
How usable is Servo currently? Is the web security model fully implemented?

Has anyone in the team switched to using it for all their browsing? If not,
when do you plan to start?

Anyway, thanks for working on this! Servo is one of the most important
software projects, since it will hopefully give us a secure or at least
securable browser, and maybe give a chance for Mozilla, the most trustable
browser maker, to get the #1 market share spot.

~~~
SloopJon
> Servo is one of the most important software projects, since it will
> hopefully give us a secure or at least securable browser

I'm very interested in Rust, and in Servo as a "killer app" that demonstrates
its promise. But what if they go to all this trouble, and it's significantly
slower than C++-based browsers? (Yes, Rust can be as fast or faster in theory,
but C and C++ have so much more resources behind them.) How much is stability
and security worth to you?

I see (admittedly abstract) tradeoffs made in favor of performance all the
time in software where data integrity is supposedly paramount. Will we really
make different choices in consumer software?

~~~
jitl
In their benchmarks it performs favorably when compared to Firefox's gecko
engine: [http://take.ms/LeUjm](http://take.ms/LeUjm)

------
okasaki
I'm curious, why do so many pages (like this one) now have huge fonts and lots
of empty space? That text is like... 3 times too big.

~~~
Manishearth
I actually want to update our CSS to something better (PRs welcome!)

Initially I picked this theme because it looked really nice in Servo, but we
support a lot more CSS now and one of the nicer themes should work well too. I
know that the older This Week in Rust theme works in Servo (they recently
switched to Bootstrap which mostly works, but has some quirks), and I've
wanted to switch to that for a while. Never really sat down to do it, perhaps
I should do that next.

~~~
okasaki
Just set the font size, line height and margins to sane levels and it'll be
fine

Here I set font-size to 1em, line-height to 1.2em and margins to 1em:

[https://i.imgur.com/BXDrg2a.png](https://i.imgur.com/BXDrg2a.png) =>
[https://i.imgur.com/hqHFNaf.png](https://i.imgur.com/hqHFNaf.png)

~~~
caboteria
On behalf of the few over-50's on this site, we find the first example much
easier to read.

~~~
TomasSedovic
I'm just about to hit thirty, but the first example is still _much_ nicer to
read for me.

------
aorth
Cheers on using Reviewable for a better review process, but I notice it adds
loads of useless text to the git commit messages[0]. I always figure that
GitHub, Reviewable, and other hipster things might not be around one day, so I
have stopped using GitHubisms like "Fixes #1" and such in my commit messages,
and instead referencing the commits from pull requests and issues. That way,
when GitHub is gone at least the git commit history still makes sense
("Grandpa, what is GitHub?").

[0]
[https://github.com/servo/servo/commit/4dc986bca35f986e2f15f1...](https://github.com/servo/servo/commit/4dc986bca35f986e2f15f1591f120e1cef2810da)

~~~
halflings
When Github will be gone (if that ever happens during your lifetime), will
that extra clutter in your commit messages really matter that much?

~~~
aorth
Look at commit messages in the Linux kernel, that's what we should be aiming
for—whether GitHub or GitHubNext will be around or not isn't really the issue,
just an easy thought experiment to illustrate the point.

[https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux....](https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/log/)

~~~
Manishearth
The merge commit of pull requests in Github contains the PR text. Tomato,
tomahto.

